# Scriptlaufzeit bei großen Dateien



## Arne Buchwald (4. Juli 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem. Für einen Kunden soll ich ein Programm realisieren, das ermöglicht, eine Datei bis max. 12 MB auf den Webspace zu laden.

Wie stellt man das an? Scriptlaufzeit (eigener Server) so hoch setzen, dass diese auch von ISDN-Usern hochgeladen werden kann oder per Script einen temporären FTP-Account erstellen ?

Was haltet ihr für/weniger sinnvoll? Oder noch andere Ideen ?


----------



## Tim C. (4. Juli 2003)

Was sprichst gegen HTML Upload und PHP Weiterverarbeitung ? Da der Upload komplett via HTML läuft, kommst du nicht in Kontakt mit der Scriptlaufzeit.


----------



## vanteX (18. August 2003)

Also das wäre super wenn du das mal näher erleutern könntest!
Weil vor diesem Problem stand ich auch schon (File Upload mit PHP) und dann bin ich immer an die Max Execution Time geraten und mein Skript hat gestoppt!


----------

